# Hello All :-)



## Java Green (8 mo ago)

Thank you for letting join the group.
looking forward to seeing members cars and leaning more about mine.

Here's my green TT









many thanks
Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Java Green (8 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ian, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thank you for your reply.
I would like to but some interior led's kit but can't access market place.
what do I need to do.
many thanks
ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ian, As a new member, I'm sorry but you won't have access until the forum software allows.
This forum has changed over the last 9 months & the Moderators do not have the access we did in the past.
There are no interior LEDs in the Market Place.
Hoggy.


----------



## Java Green (8 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ian, As a new member, I'm sorry but you won't have access until the forum software allows.
> This forum has changed over the last 9 months & the Moderators do not have the access we did in the past.
> There are no interior LEDs in the Market Place.
> Hoggy.


Ah, thank you.
I think I was looking at an old post.

cheers Ian


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum. I've got to say, Java Green is one of my favourite colours; I'm very jealous.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum Ian, 😁

Slightly bias, but you made an excellent purchase!


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Ian, Welcome


----------

